
TIME’s Machine of the Year, 30 Years Later - rbanffy
http://techland.time.com/2013/01/04/times-machine-of-the-year-30-years-later/
======
Yetanfou
> The Lisa was an important product which failed, in part because it cost
> $10,000; the Mac became the PC industry’s longest-running, most influential
> line of computers. Conceptually, every modern PC — including those that run
> Windows and Linux — descends from it.

Linux... descends from the Mac? Talk about reality distortion on a grandiose
scale. Not to mention the fact that the original IBM PC and its descendants
trump that Mac when it comes to be the "industry’s longest-running, most
influential line of computers".

------
DerekL
Note that this article was published in January of 2013, and it's now been 35
years since the Machine of the Year.

